# New trend



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thank God for that :evil:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Horray !!!

As I posted in another thread, I put mine on as a laugh knowing that some people would bite. I expected to get a load of grief, have a play and then get rid of it.

Instead of that loads of people have seen it and gone and got their own.

I hate them! :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Paul,

No harm intended, but they are toooooo corney, no doubt the ones who have mimicked you will say the same .. :?

Best to Ben XXX (and all the real liTTle TT babies out there too :-* )


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Yes, but mine has nothing to do with babies...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Paul,
> 
> No harm intended, but they are toooooo corney, no doubt the ones who have mimicked you will say the same .. :?
> 
> Best to Ben XXX (and all the real liTTle TT babies out there too :-* )


I 100% agree. I stuck mine on coz it was soooo corney. I'm amazed that I didn't get flamed for it and that people jumped on board.

I just can't find my previous post where I stated this. :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I was going to add one in with lovely cabbages and a brown baby (I contemplated the stork variant), then changed my mind.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Er so was I but gave up as I got bored


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Next they'll be wanting a flippin Daddy and baby section :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jonah said:


> Next they'll be wanting a flippin Daddy and baby section :roll:


Would it would stop them throwing their toys out of their prams in the main forums? :roll:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> Next they'll be wanting a flippin Daddy and baby section :roll:


The girlies got their forum, why can't we have our own too :x


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

jonah said:


> Next they'll be wanting a flippin Daddy and baby section :roll:


Now there's a good idea!



:lol: :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

That's a fair point.

At least in that one it wouldn't be sexist (i.e. open for all parents) and it may have some useful content.

Since this forum seems happy to host a powder room I really can't see why not.

Jae? 

p.s. I'd prefer the powder room just to go! 8)


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

John ~ you're just jealous cos you're a fucking Jaffa!!! :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Ive tried chicken pie, steak pie real ale pie but never lilypie

Is there one that counts down how long it is till the kids leave home?#

I'll make one

1..2..^ :? 3..4..5..6..7..8..9..10..11..12..13..14..15..16..17..18  years!! freedom!


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

DXN said:


> Ive tried chicken pie, steak pie real ale pie but never lilypie
> 
> Is there one that counts down how long it is till the kids leave home?#
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Nice one. Guess that's what I've got to look forward to :?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> At least in that one it wouldn't be sexist (i.e. open for all parents) and it may have some useful content.


I think the idea was to have a daddy and baby forum - mums don't need it as they know best about everything child related already and tell us while us blokes don't know anything about anything


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> I think the idea was to have a daddy and baby forum - mums don't need it as they know best about everything child related already and tell us while us blokes don't know anything about anything


Nearly! I think the reason the Powder room is so quiet is because they all know everything about everything already so there's nothing to talk about in there. :wink:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > I think the idea was to have a daddy and baby forum - mums don't need it as they know best about everything child related already and tell us while us blokes don't know anything about anything
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I think if the Powder Room was changed to Xbox/PS2/PC room it would get more posts per week than in it's present state :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

:twisted:

Hev x


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Hev said:


> :twisted:
> 
> Hev x


Get back to your room and don't come out until we've said you can!! :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewforum.php?f=18&sid=9de161247c0e983c80b35e90bdf640bf


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

auditt260bhp said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > :twisted:
> ...


I feel like a naughty school-girl who's been sent to her room for being bad!  :-*

Hev x


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I was looking for a pic of getting spanked and I guess Abi's got a lot of explaining to do after I found this one:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> I was looking for a pic of getting spanked and I guess Abi's got a lot of explaining to do after I found this one:


YEAH baby bring it right on BIG BOY 260! [smiley=dude.gif] :lol:  :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Ouch!!!!! 









Hev x :-*


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Hev said:


> I feel like a naughty school-girl who's been sent to her room for being bad!  :-*
> Hev x


More posts on this theme please.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Would it not be more accurate to have one which said....

I've got two kids under school age only 6 years, 3 months, 4 days and 6 hours till the little fuckers leave us alone for long enough to have a sodding shag in peace!!!


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

jacTT225 said:


> leave us alone for long enough to have a sodding shag in peace!!!


Yes, but that's what got us in to this mess in the first place!!! Best leave well alone.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

che6mw said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > leave us alone for long enough to have a sodding shag in peace!!!
> ...


Explosion alert ... explosion alert! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

Dotti said:


> che6mw said:
> 
> 
> > jacTT225 said:
> ...


  








:lol:


----------

